# SOB's



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well my bro in law & I decided to make a quick trip to the cabin to fill up the deer feeders & replace the batteries in the game cams & feeders, & check the film. Going up there I had planned on checking 3 camers, but thanks to some SOB I only ended up having to check two cams! Yeap a low life, good for nothing SOB decided to steal one of them. This stuff is getting really old. My grandfather has put a stop to just about anyone hunting there anymore. Either his cabins are getting messed up or land being abused or things getting stolen. I dont say that I blame him anymore. 

I honestly dont think I'd want to steal a $60. game cam, becasue I'd be affraid that someone would see me. To me my life would be worth more than that, but some people I guess are a freakin waste of life. In a way I'm glad I didnt catch them, becasue I'd hate to think what I would do w/ my Colt model 70 stapped to my side.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'd rather hand over my gamecam then take someones life over a $60.00...
I'd alsp rather setup a trap by placing a gamecam out of reach and possible sight to catch the crooks on film...

Sorry to hear of your loss and the trouble your having... Maybe there is a way you can catch the troublemakers... GOOD LUCK


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoot we've had thousands of $ worht of stuff stolen or damaged, from my ATV down to tools, broken doorw, windows, even food from the fridge. So it's more like an estimated $10K or so over the past few years, my dad lpractically lives there part time, so he cant just take the stuff back after every trip.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

First off sounds like you need to leave the modle 70 at home  There are bad people everwhere,start hauling in what you need and don't lock the doors on the cabin.If you can't keep an eye on it it will belong to someone else.It sucks,but that is the way it is sometimes!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

There always have been low lifes doing this type of thing, but it seems that now days there are more low lifes than ever and they are increasing. They'll take anything they can get get their hands on especially if they can sell it to support their drug habits. They have no respect for anyone else or anyone elses property. It's really sad. I say bring back the draft and take the younger ones and teach them some self respect and respect for others. Get them off the streets and out of the woods!perty.


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

Man Bryan i hate to hear that but they are right you need to leave that modle 70 at home... Take that 45/70 and let somebody know that this crap is gonna stop. 

when is enough enough ??? a man works hard everyday provides for him family earns a little extra money to spend on himself and some SOB thinks they can walk in and help himself to what ever he can find. I DON`T THINK SO. if i ever find someone in the process of helping themself to anything of mine i can promise you one thing that will be the last thing they ever steal.

This wasn`t ment as a shoot first rant . this was ment as a why should we have to change the way we do things because of the criminals instead of finding those who did this and make them pay.


Bub


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man Rob, you hit the nail on the head. I'm Def not a shoot first person, but I do want to be the "Shoot Last" person!

If a man keeps bending over, his rear end gets sore. My rear end is chapped! Enough is enough. 

On a godo note though, got the 1st turkeys on the cam, maybe I could tie a rope around their legs & hold them for you until April!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Gezzzz...
We had a problem like that back in Pa years ago... Cabin would get broke into all the time so we had a neigher that lived close to camp keep an eye open and sure enough it was high school kids and after turning in their license plate number to the local sheriff our troubles ended THANK GOD...
Wish there was a way you could protect yourself using a game cam or something long that line...
Any ides anyone?


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Bubbahunter is going to help us w/ that route!

We have 2 neighbors that keep a watch on things, the bad thing is that we think this is going on during the daytime hours, which means the neighbors are at work.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I pray they are not brazen enough to do something while your father is there...
They been getting away to date so far...


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

It stinks that is for sure!I hope you can catchthem.We have had our land for 5 yrs now,a month ago I put out a salt block and min block,came back a week later they were gone  first time for anything to come up missing?Kind of funny the land next to us just was sold 3 months ago  Good luck I would hate to hear of you going to jail over some sob's


----------



## bill_gfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Replace the other cam in the exact place it was, then point another cam that is camo'd at the one you replaced, it should then catch the thief in action. Then camo. another pointed at a possible entry to your woods or cabin. They will steal one but get caught on another and have pics of vehicle too. Also accidentally leave some boards that have nails sticking up around all windows and possible walking areas. Dam thieves.

bill


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

If they are dumb enought to try this while Phil(DAD) is there they`ll get more then they bargined for because i`ve seen the fire power he has with him when he is there.

Bryan as soon as you guys are ready i`ll put that system in for ya.

Bub


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2004)

I know how you feel. I had my Moltrie game feed stolen this year also. It really ticks you off. What meake you even more mad is when you call the cops and they say there is nothing they can do.  Just keep patrol of your land as much as you can. It might be someone from a neiboring property stealing your stuff. Skums like these theifs need taught a lesson and put behind bars!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

My 1 Buddy Had His Mowers Stolen This Past Summer From His Huntin Cabin.wouldnt Ya Know They Came Back The Next Night To Get The 1 They Didnt Take,,.now He Takes Em All Home Everytime He Goes..the Big 1 They Took Was The More Expensive 1 Which Was 5 Grand..they Got It Out To The Street But Left It There For Some Reason...


----------



## Pharley (Apr 11, 2004)

Senseless.....
Hate thieves, but hate it worse when people do senseless damage and vandalism. By the time they learn to grow respect for others property, they have already dinged up ours.


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

what I've learned over the years is that the invasion of 1 acre lots with cheap housing and turned into rentals add to the problem, as you tend to get renters who are hiding or growing something!there is a distinct difference in people who have no job and with the economy poor in southeast ohio or all for that matter, tends to push them to "borrow" from someone.I saw on tv that in Cols. they are stealing aluminum siding off the houses!!!with people in them? figure that one out??bet a good trailer would yield a bundle!! if you have a place and something comes up missing check out the fleamkts and junk stores in the area that is where most of it ends up.just my opinion!


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

oh yeah, its hard to get all that stuff in a Chevy2 or Ford Escort!! lol!


----------



## zyklonjed (Aug 10, 2004)

Please leave the firearm at home. From the post where you ran into a snake awhile back, I would be afraid to be around you.


----------



## lastv8 (Oct 11, 2004)

you may not want to hear this, if your neighbor has any kids they know when you come, and when you leave. may want to keep a eye on them also. my neighbor sold his place. after they took everything they turned it into a party place. he said, it got old picking-up after them. good luck


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

good point about the snake!!!!


----------

